# Dog hates rain and wet grass



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

We have been having rain showers and scattered thunderstorms for about a week now.
Sammi hates water and will not take a step outside if it is even sprinkling so it was very hard to get her outside last night to pee. She is afraid of an umbrella. I was looking online and found this:
https://www.pottypatch.com/default.aspx?id&refcode=1002

Has anyone ever tried it?

I finally got her outside around 12 and she hates putting her bottom on the wet ground but she did it because it had been such a long time since she had emptied her bladder.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

When she won't go outside because of the rain, bring her outside. Don't give her a choice. Stay outside with her on leash until she pees. Give treat and go back inside. For the next several days, keep the grass wet and train her to go on it anyway. Ultimately, this will be better for her.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Maura, I even took her out in the front on a leash to the mail box where all the loose or dogs being walked decide to stop and leave us a little gift. She puts the brakes on as soon as her feet hit something wet and she does not like the water on her head either. I have been doing that but this dog is really, really stubborn. 
Good thing is though that she is housebroken so eventually I do get her out. She has gone pp or pooped in the house since we have had her.


When I water the flowers, she goes way down to the end of the yard til I turn the hose off.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

My dog gets funny about getting her feet wet when it has been a long dry spell. I think you'll have to desensitize your pooch as Maura described. Also, there are rubber doggie booties if you're looking for another solution.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Maura said:


> When she won't go outside because of the rain, bring her outside. Don't give her a choice. Stay outside with her on leash until she pees. Give treat and go back inside. For the next several days, keep the grass wet and train her to go on it anyway. Ultimately, this will be better for her.



It has worked, Maura....actually, now I take her out on a leash and starting saying good girl, TT..... I let her off the leash once we get outside and steer her in the direction where she usually goes. I take the treat outside and tell her good girl, TT and she goes. Thanks so much. It is raining every day now. She has come a long way. She still does not like being wet but does not seem to be as freaked out by the wet grass.


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

Is she a doberman by chance? My girls act like water is going to melt them. They never have gotten over it but if I shove them out the door, they will do their business very fast so they can come back in.

What a change to now have a 6 month old Great Pyrenees mix that will not only stay outside in the rain, she will walk right through the middle of puddles with a smile on her face! LOL


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

No, Sammi is a Shar Pei mix. She hates water on her body. I have not bathed her in the 7 months that we have had her but use big pet wipes with aloe and lanolin. That way her skin won't be irritated either.

We had German Shepherds before who loved getting out in the rain and in the hose water. My Bandit even swam in my son's pool.
We used to have another German Shepherd when we had our boat, we took him out to the outer islands with us and he would swim and swim.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm glad you've conquered the ickiness!


----------



## simplepeace (Oct 29, 2005)

Our chow x heeler would hang her butt off the porch if her highness couldn't hold it any longer in the rain  But I did go out with all the dogs if it was really bad, it was always over sooner if I would go with them. 
Funny that you mentioned your GSD's love of the water, my GSD puppy loves the hose and any water. It is ALL fun for him! My Komondor LIVES for the snow, and my chihuahua x dachshund lives to sunbathe


----------

